# did my freeze dried brine shrimp go bad



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

its like a month old and i switch between this and flakes

but today i fed them broken off pieces and for the first time i saw them continuously spit them out

i also like to note i changed feeding habits, i feed every other day now in the afternoon a few pieces of brine shrimp(broken up from 1 block)

i have so much left and its a shame if its gone bad

the texture feels more dry but im not sure if im tripin or not

i feel bad when they spit the food out, what does this mean? i know they are hungry but maybe they dislike the shrimp? sick? they dont seem sick but i think its an option


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what type of fish you have, but my fish spit out their fresh food and eat it again all the time. I don't think that's a sign of the food going bad. I think the food pieces were too big so the fish were just breaking them up into bite sized pieces. I hope that helps :fish-in-a-bag:


----------

